# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat  'e day

## Nwicker60

John O'Groat Journal for March 21, 2014
NETWORK RAIL is being accused of jeopardising safety by neglecting the upkeep of a fence adjoining a stretch of line which runs through a Caithness farm.  Farmer Robert Coghill claims the company's maintenance policy is "a shambles" after the failure of his repeated requests to have repairs carried out to a 25- metre section of fencing at Clayock, which borders the track.

A 2.5 billion project for two masive offshore windfarms off the Caithness coast could have "major potential" for the far north and hold out the prospect of creating up to 300 jobs in Wick.  Far north politicians and business representatives yesterday welcomed the Scottish Government's go-ahead as a vital step forward for Beatrice Offshore Wind Farm Ltd and Moray Offshore Renewables Ltd, in their respective plans to install a total of 360 turbines off Caithness.

A FORMER airman, who used to build bombs, has fulfilled his dream of launching a c areer in writing and publishing.  Aaron Mullins, who now lives in Coventry but spent most of his childhood in Wick, was a weapons technician in the Royal Air Force building bombs and missiles.  He completed two tours of Northern Ireland and earned a general service medal for his work there.

THE controversial plan to house the control room from the Dounreay Fast Reactor in London is "the right decision but was probably made in the wrong way".  So said local MP John Thurso, yesterday after discovering there is no alternative to accommodating the historic control room in the National Science Museum in London.

THE strong support for business announced in this week's Budget has been welcomed by Caithness Chamber of Commerce.  But chief executive Trudy Morris believes the Chancellor of the Exchequer, George Osborne could have done more to reform "economically damaging" air passenger duty.  Although she was pleased Mr Osborne abandoned the planned fuel duty rise in September, Ms Morris called for "a long-term sensible plan" to be introduced to reduce the burden on business.

FUN was the common factor at the launch of the popular 12th annual Caithness Science Festival on Tuesday evening.  The show got underway with a long list of performers all keen to thrill the audience of 225 people, who packed Pulteneytown Academy's hall for the chance to see everything from circus tricks to unusual animals and clever science.

PLANS for four wind turbines near Barrock have been recommended for refusal when they go before Highland councillors next week.  Concerns about the impact on tourism by the presence of the 99.5 metre high structures on the Castle of Mey and Dunnet Head, feature in a report from officials recommending that the Wind Harvest  venture be rejected.

----------

